# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Young Ones", drama sci-fi film, Jake Paltrow, 2014, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/youngonesthefilm

twitter.com/YoungOnes_Movie

"Young Ones" on Wikipedia

"Young Ones" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's creepy BigDog robot goes to the movies in the Sundance sci-fi drama ‘Young Ones’"

by Bryan Bishop 
January 24, 2014

BigDog, rough-terrain robot, Boston Dynamics, Waltham, Massachusetts, USA

----------


## Airicist

Young Ones – Teaser Trailer 

Published on Jul 24, 2014




> Coming October 17th!
> Starring Michael Shannon, Nicholas Hoult, Elle Fanning and Kodi Smit-McPhee.

----------

